# America's Next Top Maltese Models (lots of pics)



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A few weeks ago I had Sparenga Photography in Chicago come out to my house in the 'burbs and do a photo shoot with the girls. These came out so great that I couldn't decide on only one or two to share, so be forewarned!

And now, with the permission of Sebastian Sparenga, photographer extraordinaire, here are America's Next Top Maltese Models!

Sweetness, posing very nicely!





Tessa's "coy" look.


Paws off the ground! Not easy when there are only 3!


I'm in front! I'm in front! 


Might there be a cookie for me, please?


No, guess not. 


Sisters!


Who's out there?


Am I cute????


Thank you for looking at our photos!

BTW, about 10 minutes into the "shoot," Sebastian asked me if the girls got their pictures taken a lot - they were posing very nicely and acted like they were used to the camera! :w00t: Pictures? Not me! :HistericalSmiley:

(Note to Michelle Robison - check out the tags on the girls' collars!)


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

They are wonderful! I love them all, especially Tessa's coy look. Darling!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my god!! They look gorgeous!! :wub: great pictures!


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Gorgeous photos! I love the colors and softness of them all.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So lovely! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

No wonder you couldn't pick out one or two---they are all AMAZING! Your girls are so adorable and the pictures really seem to capture their personalities.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Top models for sure. Great pics of them both. :wub: So nice they stay still and even pose. I get no cooperation at all from Zoe. :angry:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What great photos!


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Aww all are adorable the no, guess not is cute and the feet off the ground and the who's out there! Well they are all beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - you hit the jackpot with that photographer. :chili::chili: Your girls are so beautiful but capturing them the way he did...priceless. (well I guess probably not priceless since you had to pay.:HistericalSmiley I don't know how you'll choose but may favorites are the coy shot, the running shots, the waiting for cookie and then following "not so much" shot -- have to put both of those in one of those two photo frames. You should see if you can frame a couple for the NMR picnic. :chili: They're really wonderful as are your girls. And such season posers. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Some of them are priceless, no wonder you have a hard time to choose.:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what wonderful piccies, made my heart well up with joy seeing them...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie what beautiful pictures, I don't have a favorite, their all soooooo special, captured their personalities.
You are always going to cherish them, by chance did you get one of you with the girls? You know Maggie I just love your girls and you to dear friend


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, no doubt about it ... 

Tessa and Sweetness are ... America's Next Top Maltese Models!!

The pictures are truly priceless and gorgeous! I would have a hard time picking a favorite. I love how Sebastian captured Tessa and Sweetness posing together ... sisterly love, for sure.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww so pretty! I love their synchronized head tilts and the pictures of them running.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh wow! These are gorgeous. So so so beautiful. And they capture your girls so well. The photographer did a great job, Maggie. I love their 'flying' pics.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are all so good! My fav is waiting for a cookie...so patient and focused.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my those are gorgeous!! I would have a very hard time choosing! I can't even say what is my favorite, they 're all so good!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

These pics of your girls are just beautiful!! I love running photos of malts so these are my personal fav's!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lilly_Toby said:


> They are wonderful! I love them all, especially Tessa's coy look. Darling!!


That one is deceiving because she is not that innocent!



iLoveMisty said:


> Oh my god!! They look gorgeous!! :wub: great pictures!


Thank you!



Mzkyie said:


> Gorgeous photos! I love the colors and softness of them all.


I am so impressed with how they turned out - he really took advantage of natural light on these.



Dominic said:


> So lovely!


Thank you Beatriz!



SuziLee said:


> No wonder you couldn't pick out one or two---they are all AMAZING! Your girls are so adorable and the pictures really seem to capture their personalities.


Awww - thanks!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Top models for sure. Great pics of them both. :wub: So nice they stay still and even pose. I get no cooperation at all from Zoe. :angry:


We have used lots of treats over the past five years to get to this part. And, he brought salmon treats with him so of course they were posing nicely!



Madeleinesmommy said:


> Those pictures are gorgeous!





Betty Johnson said:


> What great photos!


Thank you both!



Paisley_The_Maltese said:


> Aww all are adorable the no, guess not is cute and the feet off the ground and the who's out there! Well they are all beautiful!


Thanks - and this is only a few of the more than 100 he took! I had such a hard time picking out my very favorites.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Maggie - you hit the jackpot with that photographer. :chili::chili: Your girls are so beautiful but capturing them the way he did...priceless. (well I guess probably not priceless since you had to pay.:HistericalSmiley I don't know how you'll choose but may favorites are the coy shot, the running shots, the waiting for cookie and then following "not so much" shot -- have to put both of those in one of those two photo frames. You should see if you can frame a couple for the NMR picnic. :chili: They're really wonderful as are your girls. And such season posers. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Sue - he really did capture their personalities! I will be spending quite a bit of time at the framing store tomorrow! And, I actually found him at the NMR picnic last year - he did a great job then with two dirty dogs so I wanted these taken before they get their hair cut really short for summer. 



MalteseJane said:


> Some of them are priceless, no wonder you have a hard time to choose.:chili::chili:


Thanks!



michellerobison said:


> Aww what wonderful piccies, made my heart well up with joy seeing them...


Michelle - you did notice the tags they're both wearing, correct? I was so thrilled they showed up well in several of the photos. Now, if only the girls had stopped to turn them around so you could see all of the detail . . .



Matilda's mommy said:


> Maggie what beautiful pictures, I don't have a favorite, their all soooooo special, captured their personalities.
> You are always going to cherish them, by chance did you get one of you with the girls? You know Maggie I just love your girls and you to dear friend


Paula, I didn't get one of me with them. I don't like getting my own picture taken so just them! And yes, these are special!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, no doubt about it ...
> 
> Tessa and Sweetness are ... America's Next Top Maltese Models!!
> 
> The pictures are truly priceless and gorgeous! I would have a hard time picking a favorite. I love how Sebastian captured Tessa and Sweetness posing together ... sisterly love, for sure.


Marie, sisterly love is one of my favorites - they snuggle like this a lot!



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Awww so pretty! I love their synchronized head tilts and the pictures of them running.


Thanks Christie - he is local after all! Just sayin'!



eiksaa said:


> Oh wow! These are gorgeous. So so so beautiful. And they capture your girls so well. The photographer did a great job, Maggie. I love their 'flying' pics.


Thank you - the running ones are some of the cutest I've seen of them!



Madison's Mom said:


> They are all so good! My fav is waiting for a cookie...so patient and focused.


Thanks - yes, they were focused! On the treats!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my those are gorgeous!! I would have a very hard time choosing! I can't even say what is my favorite, they 're all so good!


Deb - thank you! 



Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> These pics of your girls are just beautiful!! I love running photos of malts so these are my personal fav's!!


Thanks!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh these pictures are awesome!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing photos! Top models for sure!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Maggie, all of those pictures of your babies are precious! I love them all.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Those are such great pics! The girls are too cute :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

They look like naturals


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.... every single picture is perfection !


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Maggie, thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures with us. They made me smile. :two thumbs up: The hardest part of having pictures taken by a professional is having to make choices of which pictures to keep, especially if your photographer took over 100 shots!:w00t: I assume that you are keeping all of the ones you shared. Good choices! I think it's hard to get a good picture of two fluffs together, so I am impressed that your photographer got several!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love them...especially the one where both of their heads are tilted! Beautiful!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! These are wonderful Maggie! I can't pick a favorite because they're all so awesome!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Love them all! He did a great job. And your girls look so adorable


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic What Keepsakes You Will Have. I Always Say You Cant enough Pictures. I Love yours. They Both are Beautiful. Your so Blessed.*
*Nickee**


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are all so adorable!! :wub: Your girls sure are photogenic!! I love the last one with Tessa's little paws outside her bed :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I can see why its hard to pick! I love them all, she really picked up the expressions on your babies face! I would take them all!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Every single picture is wonderful!
Your girls are so sweet and are just great models!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maggie! These pics made me smile so big  what gorgeous photos and the girls could not look any cuter! The pics really capture their expression . LOVE them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

The pics are all wonderful! Your girls are adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my they did come out great, didn't they - you must be so proud of your little ones, they are gorgeous.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great pictures,Maggie. I would have chosen all of them. How can you resis?? They sure are top models!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, those pictures are all gorgeous. I especially like your captions. The seventh one down, "no guess not" really cracked me up.

You have two beautiful girls:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

These pictures are out-of-this-world fabulous! Every single on is great, but "no, guess not," really melts my heart. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:wub: Thank you to all of you who posted such wonderful comments! :hugging:He really did a fabulous job and the girls were so relaxed during all of this, which is why the photos came out the way they did! 

Now for the sad part :angry: - they went to the groomer yesterday and got ALL of their pretty hair cut off! Well, not all, but they are way way short because we have the NMR picnic next week and the week after that we are going to Shawnee National Forest, which I lovingly refer to as "flea and tick country USA." :w00t: It's much easier to comb through their coats every night and pick out critters when they are very short than with the fluff they have in the photos. Not to worry - it grows back fast!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those photos are absolutely awesome! I love every one! If you have others to share would sure love to see them!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

*<3 Sweetness and Tessa*

Awesome photos! I would not be able to pick just one or two either! :thumbsup:
Love them! So sweet, so adorable! Definitely supermodels! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What wonderful pictures of 2 very special and very beautiful girls.  I don't know how you could choose either -- they're all so good.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, all these pictures are amazing! I could not pick just one! :wub::wub:


----------

